# What pet carry bag do you use and...



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

how do you like it?/what do you think of it?

I use this one:










It's pretty good, very discreet so i can go just about anywhere with it, like shopping in the supermarket, . Outside pockets are pretty handy. aothnd it's got full ventilation on both sides and the top.

It's made by DOGO, quality is pretty good. It's not too heavy. Although like most shoulder carriers i suspect, it's feels a little heavy with my almost 8lb pup in it. But then again, so does just carrying my pup in my arms. lol.

Scale of 1-10 i give it a 7.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I like that carrier. It looks like a hand bag, love the color too. I have several bags but I usually use my Quiggy Bow one the most.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the Kwigy Bo London in white with brown straps- got it new off ebay for about $40, but I think retail price is more. I like that it looks like a purse and fits Obi quite comfortably. He loves going shopping with me  and now tries to jump into any of my bags.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I have the Kwigy Bo London in white with brown straps- got it new off ebay for about $40, but I think retail price is more. I like that it looks like a purse and fits Obi quite comfortably. He loves going shopping with me  and now tries to jump into any of my bags.


Those are really cute, Marisa! Maybe Obi will jump into my bag so I can run off with him! I wish Steve would fit in a cute little purse like that, but he is so big I'd have to get a suitcase! LOL.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I will have to take some photos of the bag and of Grace in it... she LOVES her bag! I can't even move the thing without her demanding she get in it! LOL

I use the PetFlys Sir Fox A Lot City Girl Tote...... I get a ton of compliments on it! If they don't know there is a dog in it they are shocked when they peek over and see Gracie.

I got it on sale 60% off... it was a great deal!

I like it because in our heat I needed a bag she wouldn't get overheated in... this bag has multiple air holes all over.... 

The pockets are pretty good, too. Not the best, but I can carry my wallet, meds, poop bags, a diaper (she isnt' fixed yet...waiting for that moment she goes into heat ), her leash, some treats, a chewy, and even a small collapsible cup.

The inside is lined with the super soft cuddle fabric, and it comes with a blanket made with the same material. Grace loves it.

I think in their new City Girl bag it looks more like a Kwigy Bo bag... but I love the black and white bag we have


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a bag at Petsmart when I was traveling once so I could take Ramsey into Macy's. I had already checked out of the hotel but just wanted to make 1 more stop before going home. It worked well, but I noticed that he got really hot while inside. I need to find one with more vents.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I have the Kwigy Bo London in white with brown straps- got it new off ebay for about $40, but I think retail price is more. I like that it looks like a purse and fits Obi quite comfortably. He loves going shopping with me  and now tries to jump into any of my bags.


I have this one but mine is the brown one with pink straps. I do love it, and no one ever notices that a dog is in it!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I use this ... Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami. It is very similar to the Kwigy Bo Alex but has a few extra features I like. It has a removeable pad and pad cover, it comes with an across body stap incase my shoulder starts to hurt and also doubles as a leash. I like the large laptop pocket so I can carry things that wouldn't fit in the smaller pockets that the Kwigy Bo Alex has. The front pocket even has a hidden poop back pullout that you can't see unless you look under the bag. It also has metal feet which I like so the bottom doesn't get dirty. Here is a video demonstrating all it's features - it allows full privacy and mesh panels on both sides and the top (which I think the Alex has too - maybe not the top?). 




 
We have used it a few times and love it - I was surprised when I was researching which carrier to get that I couldn't find anyone with the Jaraden - maybe they are newer or just not as well known - but I feel like the extra features outweighed the popular Alex (just my opinion) for about the same price ($150-175 depending on where you purchase). They also have a larger size Jaraden Mon Ami for larger size dogs.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Ashley21 said:


> I use this ... Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami. It is very similar to the Kwigy Bo Alex but has a few extra features I like. It has a removeable pad and pad cover, it comes with an across body stap incase my shoulder starts to hurt and also doubles as a leash. I like the large laptop pocket so I can carry things that wouldn't fit in the smaller pockets that the Kwigy Bo Alex has. The front pocket even has a hidden poop back pullout that you can't see unless you look under the bag. It also has metal feet which I like so the bottom doesn't get dirty. Here is a video demonstrating all it's features - it allows full privacy and mesh panels on both sides and the top (which I think the Alex has too - maybe not the top?).
> Jaraden - Jaraden Luxury Pet Carrier Le Petite Mon Ami in Beige - YouTube
> 
> We have used it a few times and love it - I was surprised when I was researching which carrier to get that I couldn't find anyone with the Jaraden - maybe they are newer or just not as well known - but I feel like the extra features outweighed the popular Alex (just my opinion) for about the same price ($150-175 depending on where you purchase). They also have a larger size Jaraden Mon Ami for larger size dogs.


 
Soooo freakin cute/pretty.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ashley21 said:


> I use this ... Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami. It is very similar to the Kwigy Bo Alex but has a few extra features I like. It has a removeable pad and pad cover, it comes with an across body stap incase my shoulder starts to hurt and also doubles as a leash. I like the large laptop pocket so I can carry things that wouldn't fit in the smaller pockets that the Kwigy Bo Alex has. The front pocket even has a hidden poop back pullout that you can't see unless you look under the bag. It also has metal feet which I like so the bottom doesn't get dirty. Here is a video demonstrating all it's features - it allows full privacy and mesh panels on both sides and the top (which I think the Alex has too - maybe not the top?).
> Jaraden - Jaraden Luxury Pet Carrier Le Petite Mon Ami in Beige - YouTube
> 
> We have used it a few times and love it - I was surprised when I was researching which carrier to get that I couldn't find anyone with the Jaraden - maybe they are newer or just not as well known - but I feel like the extra features outweighed the popular Alex (just my opinion) for about the same price ($150-175 depending on where you purchase). They also have a larger size Jaraden Mon Ami for larger size dogs.





tobysmom said:


> Soooo freakin cute/pretty.



OoooOh! I like this! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I have the Kwigy Bo London in white with brown straps- got it new off ebay for about $40, but I think retail price is more. I like that it looks like a purse and fits Obi quite comfortably. He loves going shopping with me  and now tries to jump into any of my bags.


OMG! I love the white one!


----------



## ErmahgerdAPom (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been drooling over the petite mon ami for months, and finally broke down and bought it. I also bought this one - 

The SoHo Pet Carrier - Silver Metallic

They're arriving tomorrow morning and I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## Darlin (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you all think of the Shacara? Already thinking of bag ideas for when Henry is old enough to go places with me.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

That Petit Mon Ami carrier is so cute! I am so tempted right now.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Darlin said:


> What do you all think of the Shacara? Already thinking of bag ideas for when Henry is old enough to go places with me.


that is adorable. make sure your dog will be stay under 7lbs before buying it though if you plan on using it closed up often, even though it says up to 10, it's pretty small.

man, i wish i could see some of these Jaraden bags in person, they're so cute. a lot of their bags seem like they weight 3lbs, i wonder if the shacara one is a litte lighter.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread.....it's like giving an alcholic a drink! I love carry bags and have so many of them!! But...alas....I may have to get a few more one of these days.....:innocent:

The bag I use the most is made for a ferrett. Both Mona Lisa and Ava have their own "little brown bags" and I have one or two (unused) in waiting. These bags are too small for my other dogs. 

My favorite is my Susan Lanci cuddle sling or what ever it's called. Ava just melts to the bottom and falls asleep whenever I put her in it. and I wear it cross body and the strap is wide and comfortable.

It's fun having so many bags.....it's good to have choices :thumbsup:B)


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Juicy Couture dog carrier which Leo absolutely loves.
As soon as I touch that bag, his tail is wagging...he hops right in and plops down ready to go! I love the extra side pocket it has to store my personal belongings. It has mesh windows on both sides, one you can zip down for him to lay on. I take Leo everywhere in this, no one expects there is a dog in it becasue it looks just like a regular Juicy purse. 

Here he is shopping last weekend: 









He loves his bag. Here he is waiting patiently to leave home.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

OH mY!! I need some stylish bags! we have one we picked up from pet smart when LIly was smaller so people at the vets office didnt just reach over and pet her. It plain ole black with mesh on all 4 sides. LOVE the ones thatlook like purses tho. The grouch in Walmart wont know I have my babies then!


----------

